

Engines of our Ingenuity - walterbell
http://www.uh.edu/engines/

======
adamfeldman
Love these radio segments. I listen all the time on Houston's NPR station

Mod, please change the link to
[http://uh.edu/engines/](http://uh.edu/engines/). HTTPS does not work for that
page

------
Deplicator
I love these too. I did a small but not horrible project a while back with
permission from Dr. Lienhard.

[http://geekwagon.net/projects/eistreamer/](http://geekwagon.net/projects/eistreamer/)

------
peri
This broadcast was an essential part of my daily life when I lived in Houston.
It's one of the most inspiring productions UH does

------
jkot
ingenuity 404

